# Need a FIFA World Cup workaround



## todwest (May 27, 2014)

So, because DirecTV hasn't deigned to become an approved provider of ESPN streaming services (the Watch ESPN app, and ESPN3), there doesn't appear to be any way for DirecTV subscribers to watch the upcoming FIFA World Cup games anywhere other than home. Can't watch the games on the official ESPN app, can't use DirecTV 2 PC on anything other than a home network. DirecTV's own apps DO NOT include any ESPN or ABC programming. It appears we are totally shut out of being able to watch the tournament remotely. Or, am I wrong about this? Is there a workaround I haven't heard of? I would really like to be able to stream these games while I am at my office. I just spent over an hour on the phone with the "retention" department, and they could not find a solution. It appears DirecTV customers are out of luck. Frankly, I've had it with this crap. If they don't fix this in the next two weeks, I will be terminating my account after 18 years as a loyal and mostly satisfied DirecTV customer.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

You might just need a Genie Go.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you switch ISPs? If you can get an Internet service provider who carries it, you can watch ESPN's online content.


----------



## todwest (May 27, 2014)

ejbvt said:


> Can you switch ISPs? If you can get an Internet service provider who carries it, you can watch ESPN's online content.


Where did you get the idea that Watch ESPN and ESPN3 come through an ISP subscription? They don't, I assure you. You get Watch ESPN and ESPN 3 as part of your cable package. Time-Warner, Cox, DishTV, etc., have paid ESPN for these digital rights. DirecTV has not paid for these digital rights. This is, and always has been, the hold up.


----------



## todwest (May 27, 2014)

samrs said:


> You might just need a Genie Go.


Does Genie Go allow me to watch ESPN and ABC when I am away from home?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Some people have success with out of home streaming. I don't think certain channels are blocked but don't have a Genie Go. Some one with experience will likely show up.


----------



## whut WHUT (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm looking for the exact same thing. I'm tired of DirecTV not having WatchESPN.

I currently use Charter for my internet, and DirecTV for TV. I thought I could use my Charter login to get into WatchESPN but no. You must have their TV subscription. Ughh. I may just have to turn on a Charter TV subscription along side my DirecTV one just for a month or so, so I can stream these games at work too.

I'll be following this thread. Hopefully DirecTV has a solution besides screwing their customers. I'm not buying their Genie Go. I think that box only lets you download DVR shows onto it.


----------



## todwest (May 27, 2014)

whut WHUT said:


> I'm looking for the exact same thing. I'm tired of DirecTV not having WatchESPN.
> 
> I currently use Charter for my internet, and DirecTV for TV. I thought I could use my Charter login to get into WatchESPN but no. You must have their TV subscription. Ughh. I may just have to turn on a Charter TV subscription along side my DirecTV one just for a month or so, so I can stream these games at work too.
> 
> I'll be following this thread. Hopefully DirecTV has a solution besides screwing their customers. I'm not buying their Genie Go. I think that box only lets you download DVR shows onto it.


The Genie Go might be a good workaround. If you can watch the shows recorded on the DVR, it might be possible to access them within a minute or so of their start time. I do this with DirecTV 2 PC currently. I can watch an in-progress show on D* 2 PC as long as my DVR is recording it. Basically, if Genie Go works just like an away-from-home version of DirecTV 2 PC, then subscribers should be able to access the recording in progress. Can anyone weigh in on the features of Genie Go?


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Just so you know, UVN will broadcast many games OTA. In Spanish, but still....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

todwest said:


> The Genie Go might be a good workaround. If you can watch the shows recorded on the DVR, it might be possible to access them within a minute or so of their start time. I do this with DirecTV 2 PC currently. I can watch an in-progress show on D* 2 PC as long as my DVR is recording it. Basically, if Genie Go works just like an away-from-home version of DirecTV 2 PC, then subscribers should be able to access the recording in progress. Can anyone weigh in on the features of Genie Go?


That's basically how the GenieGO works.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

todwest said:


> Where did you get the idea that Watch ESPN and ESPN3 come through an ISP subscription? They don't, I assure you. You get Watch ESPN and ESPN 3 as part of your cable package. Time-Warner, Cox, DishTV, etc., have paid ESPN for these digital rights. DirecTV has not paid for these digital rights. This is, and always has been, the hold up.


I've been getting ESPN3 as an open option w/AppleTV...absent the other ESPNs because D* hasn't signed up. ABC has been available there but I never logged in till I noticed this thread. Comcast has pretty much every broadband user on board as Xfinity on paper because we all save a couple pennies with that minimal subscription. Never access the TV service - but, just now, that got me the ABC access.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## whut WHUT (Jan 17, 2013)

todwest said:


> The Genie Go might be a good workaround. If you can watch the shows recorded on the DVR, it might be possible to access them within a minute or so of their start time. I do this with DirecTV 2 PC currently. I can watch an in-progress show on D* 2 PC as long as my DVR is recording it. Basically, if Genie Go works just like an away-from-home version of DirecTV 2 PC, then subscribers should be able to access the recording in progress. Can anyone weigh in on the features of Genie Go?


So I'd have to record every World Cup game that I may want to watch? Then you have to account for extra time/overtime/shootouts. Sounds like a major pain to record everything with an extra long buffer.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

todwest said:


> DirecTV has not paid for these digital rights. This is, and always has been, the hold up.


The hold up is that ESPN/Disney openly admitted they refuse to negotiate the rights seperately and want to wait until the overall contract for their networks are up for renewal. EVERY announcement of a provider joining the Watch Products was part of a renewal deal.

Outside of Time Warner/Brighthouse where everything needs a TV subscription, ISP only accounts for most providers get access to ESPN3's content. (i.e. with Verizon's DSL service I can login on the app and get the live ESPN3 content but not the live feeds of ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNEWS, etc) However I don't have the schedule in front of me right now to see if they'll simulcast all of the games on ESPN3 or will limit them to subscribers of the main channels.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Try the Univision and Univision Deportes apps. It's not clear if you have to authenticate, but if you don't it could be a decent solution for video (and Spanish audio).

http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/223516/univision-deportes-bows-world-cup-soccer-app.html


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think Univision is a go for a real nice streaming app. MobiTV from you wireless carrier may be another choice, they include ESPN and ABC as well as Univision


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

peds48 said:


> MobiTV from you wireless carrier may be another choice, they include ESPN and ABC as well as Univision


They don't anymore. Disney quietly discontinued ESPN Mobile TV, ABC Mobile and Disney Channel Mobile on January 1st in favor of their Watch products, while Univision Mobile is just a loop of various programming.

They might have live sports from Univision this year, however with the rise of smartphones and all the authenticated and direct from provider apps, they aren't the dominant source for mobile television like they were during the last World Cup. The bulk of the live sports are gone outside of select content from NBC.


----------



## daniloni (Jul 31, 2013)

todwest said:


> Where did you get the idea that Watch ESPN and ESPN3 come through an ISP subscription? They don't, I assure you. You get Watch ESPN and ESPN 3 as part of your cable package. Time-Warner, Cox, DishTV, etc., have paid ESPN for these digital rights. DirecTV has not paid for these digital rights. This is, and always has been, the hold up.


This is incorrect. If your ISP offers ESPN3, you should be able to watch ESPN3 content on your computer or on a roku, Apple TV, or mobile device via your ISP subscription. I have DirecTV for my pay tv service and comcast for internet, and I'm able to access ESPN3 content on my Apple TV, roku, iPhone and iPad through my Comcast subscription. I cannot watch ESPN, ESPN2, ESPN News, or ESPN Deportes content, since that would require authentication from my TV provider, which as we all know DirecTV does not offer. I'm not clear what World Cup content will be on ESPN3. I think I'd heard that Korean and other language commentary would be provided on ESPN3. Not clear if English commentary will be on ESPN3.

If your ISP does not offer ESPN3 or if English commentary isn't available (and you require this), I would definitely recommend a slingbox. For live tv, all reports are that it is superior to the genie go.

EDIT -- I see (or surmise) from your other post that you're a TWC internet subscriber. TWC has a policy that they don't offer ESPN3 access through the ISP unless you also receive ESPN from them as a pay TV subscriber. So slingbox is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> The hold up is that ESPN/Disney openly admitted they refuse to negotiate the rights seperately and want to wait until the overall contract for their networks are up for renewal. EVERY announcement of a provider joining the Watch Products was part of a renewal deal.Outside of Time Warner/Brighthouse where everything needs a TV subscription, ISP only accounts for most providers get access to ESPN3's content. (i.e. with Verizon's DSL service I can login on the app and get the live ESPN3 content but not the live feeds of ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNEWS, etc) However I don't have the schedule in front of me right now to see if they'll simulcast all of the games on ESPN3 or will limit them to subscribers of the main channels.


Just like you I have AT&T DSL and can only see ESPN3.


----------



## daniloni (Jul 31, 2013)

If streaming at your workplace is blocked and you don't want to or are unable to devote your cellular devices or data allotment to streaming, you could purchase a 7 or 9 inch portable television. Of course you'd be limited to OTA options (i.e. Univision/Unimás) in Spanish. At my work video streaming is blocked, so must-watch events are viewed via slingbox on my cellular enabled iPad. I get an HD quality stream. Highly recommend.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I find the Slingbox a better solution for streaming of live programming. The "work around" w/ the GenieGo is too cumbersome.


----------



## Ken Stomski (Nov 17, 2011)

FINALLY! I was wondering why the Slingbox wasn't mentioned... I use one with my d* dvr and it works great. stream to my phone when I am travelling... watch it on a browser when I am in front of a computer.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

mws192 said:


> Try the Univision and Univision Deportes apps. It's not clear if you have to authenticate, but if you don't it could be a decent solution for video (and Spanish audio).
> 
> http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/223516/univision-deportes-bows-world-cup-soccer-app.html


Update, you will have to authenticate but I just confirmed that the iOS app for Univision Deportes will work for Directv subs. I was able to log in. It'll have all the games with Spanish audio but there is an option for English text for navigating within the app.

http://www.multichannel.com/news/tv-everywhere/univision-looks-drive-tve-world-cup/374874


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Authentication may not be necessary for Univision until July 4th.

**********************
http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/univision-world-cup-lineup-live-streaming-64-matches-mobile-online-1201198262/

Via the Univision Deportes App, the first two rounds of World Cup action will be available free for anyone to watch. Starting July 4 with the quarterfinals through the July 13 final, users must log in using credentials from their pay-TV provider. ESPN's live-streaming of the 64 World Cup matches online and on mobile will also require subs to authenticate their pay-TV subscription.
**********************


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The ABC games including the final will be on ESPN3. If you aren't stuck with an ISP that blocks ESPN3 without a television subscription (Time Warner/Brighthouse), you should have access to them. I'm not sure about Optimum, since I've seen conflicting reports on them blocking ESPN3, but if you subscribe to their basic locals package you'll get access to the ABC games via WatchABC unless you are in one of their Hartford/New Haven DMA systems where WTNH is the local ABC affiliate.

Also, if you don't intend to watch the games and were planning to have them on as background noise during work, ESPN Radio will be streaming all the games online which you can access with their app, TuneIn or over the air on your ESPN Radio affiliate.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

KyL416 said:


> The ABC games including the final will be on ESPN3. If you aren't stuck with an ISP that blocks ESPN3 without a television subscription (Time Warner/Brighthouse), you should have access to them.* I'm not sure about Optimum*, since I've seen conflicting reports on them blocking ESPN3, but if you subscribe to their basic locals package you'll get access to the ABC games via WatchABC unless you are in one of their Hartford/New Haven DMA systems where WTNH is the local ABC affiliate.
> 
> Also, if you don't intend to watch the games and were planning to have them on as background noise during work, ESPN Radio will be streaming all the games online which you can access with their app, TuneIn or over the air on your ESPN Radio affiliate.


I can confirm that Optimum blocks ESPN3 to internet only subscribers


----------

